# why I stoppped prepping



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi guys, its been a while, and thought I'd jump and share my life altering journey.

I used to be pretty darn prepped. I loved being ready and getting ready for as much as I possibly could, and I was blessed to be able to do a lot.

Today, not so much. This is what happened.

1. We moved, we still have land, and a lovely home in the country that family lives in and takes good care of. But I live in town now , two minutes from my DH s work.
2. My kids have spread to the four corners of the earth. If anything remotely happened, there is no way they could make it to my home. 
3. I just got this stupid heart problem that needs medicine, prepping is impossible and working hard equally impossible.

So, I still keep a water purifier, and refresh my knowledge of survival skills, but my heart is not in it. 

I never dreamed that I would become one of "them" but here I stand.

any suggestions?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Their is many ways to Prep. One is to have everything for at least a year down to 36 hours.It all depends on why and how much you need. In 36 hours will get you through most situations a week will get you though any but true stuff like government breakdowns. The older you get the lest you will need.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Prepping is also realizing the reality of your own situation. Should you feel guilty for not prepping NOPE. Sometimes I look around and think...another ten years and it will be the younger crowd who will have to carry the wand. Time moves on and when I reach "that" age or "that" condition I will hope to fade slowly into the background of the prepping movement too.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

TRUE........that.



Old Vet said:


> The older you get the lest you will need.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

AR Transplant said:


> 3. I just got this stupid heart problem that needs medicine, prepping is impossible and working hard equally impossible.
> 
> So, I still keep a water purifier, and refresh my knowledge of survival skills, but my heart is not in it.
> 
> ...


Most certainly!

I, too, am not healthy. Do you know what I do on my days when I am not well? I fix a lovely meal for my husband, son, and myself out of the preps. That is what they are FOR! For my "bad" days. And, keeping my pantry full saves me about $1000 a year because I restock m pantry when the food goes on sale. 

So, I have a pantry with perhaps a dozen jars of spaghetti sauce, qite a bit of pasta and rice, cans of assorted meats for cassaroles, cream of mushroom soup, bags of dried Bear Creek soup which is hearty stuff, and other such things so that all I have to do is dump things in a pot and boil.

Downstairs I went to a 50% off sale when a local store closed: my freezer is bulging at the seams with frozen pies, a turkey breast, meat, and other good things. This will save us even more money over the next few months. It is not exactly prepping, but I had room in the freezer so, why not? We will have the turkey breast for Thanksgiving, as well as some pies.

We still have the camping gear, and a lot of that can be called preps. My son has aged out of scouts, but DH still likes to go on camp outs and work with the younger boys. And, we have a kerosene heater down there as well, for just in case.

So, my prepping feeds us well, even when I do not feel very well and want day off. It saves us (pays us) $1000 a year, and that Is better than earning $1000 because the government does not tax it. I have the security of knowing that if the power goes out in a storm (again) that I can have DH set up the kerosene heater and eat hot clam chowder with crackers, or chili, or make salmon patties and fry them.

Prepping makes my life easier, and also pays me for doing it. 

As for outside, I bought woven greenhouse flooring and I spiked it down to create a weed barrier. I punched holes every 3 feet, and that is my garden. I grow tomatos, bell peppers, squash, flowers, watermelons, and other good things. I also have a riding mower so I can mow the yard. 

I am now considered handicapped, but I am what I am and I crave working outside for a few minutes every day. So, I mow and I garden and I prep. It is part of who I am.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yup, my idea of prepping has also changed since I've moved across country to a smaller place with less land and am 72. I still preserve food & have basic preps, but on a much smaller scale and not for anyone else.

What you have, AR Transplant, is the knowledge. And That is irreplaceable.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I rarely post anymore but this thread has my heart. I am 60 now with two adult sons on their own and a ten year old son at home. My life changing experience was when my bedridden and blind grandmother lived with me until her death at age 99.

She was always so "perfect", white gloves, etc. She even looked good painting her house. But in all her suburban perfection, she and her 12 siblings lived with the values they learned living dirt poor on a farm. There were bags of beans in the pantry, blankets and pillows in the closet, wind up radio and light, candles, etc. Just basics to get through whatever happened. It was more mental than physical AND it was not overly complicated. She did not make sure she had room for everyone or insuring comfort, she simply had extra "in case". It was knowledge and experience. She lived through the depression and knew people could live under the stairs in the basement and eat beans if needed. More like family and friends pulling together than "stuf".

I may be idealistic, but I like her way. I still have a dehydrator, the canning equipment, FOXFIRE series, a few years supply of sundries, etc. But all and all it is going to be about people and how we come together. I have stopped taking stock every month. I just enjoy living with my ten year old....and I am hoping to head to Florida for a vacation. Memories kept my grandmother and her siblings strong, they gave them the assurance things would get better ( real or perceived ). 
I want to go through the hard times with loved ones, not worry if we have enough shampoo. Again, this is a bit simplistic, I do prepare, just not like before.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think you are "one of them", as you wrote. You are aware that situations can change for the worse. Awareness is a large part of the equation. You have to understand where you are and what you can manage. If you can still manage a small garden, you are ahead of the game. What really sets you apart is knowledge and wisdom. You can't put a price on that. You have skills that you are possibly unaware of, but will see you through a crisis.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My mother, blind and having a heart condition, lived on what was basically a sand bar. In earthquake country. I was shocked to find she had no stored water at all. I said so during one visit. Next visit she had 6 one gallon containers of water sitting on the floor of her closet. 
It's a matter of what was best for her. And having enough water for a few days would get her the time she needed to make other arrangements or at the least not have to battle with crowds at the local grocery for it. Better preparation than none.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when you have a plan for a half day , a day , a few days or a week , your not one of them.


there is a photo of a Boston cop bringing a gallon of milk to a window of a house during the shelter in place order following the Boston marathon bombing , they are one of them. 

prepping isn't just about planning for months or years of self sufficiency

sometimes it's a dozen cans of ready to eat soup and a flash light so your not chicken little at the slightest little thing.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Our thoughts shifted from trying to have everything ready and a lot stored to we could let off and let some things go back to going full force after we adopted a couple kiddos. I think as we age we somewhat subconsciously evaluate what we have and what we really need and adjust. We assume that if our kids are adults they will be able to take care of themselves and will have the brains to have themselves prepared for whatever comes. We have to evaluate our health and adjust. There is nothing wrong with knowing you strengths and weaknesses. You have a way to purify water, I assume your knowledge includes ways of gathering/finding food and making/keeping shelter and being able to provide a heat source? 

Sometimes during a crisis a person is able to do things that they never imagined their body doing. From experience I have done it a few times. You are aware of you situation and have knowledge. That is much more prepared than a lot of people.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Dan Rather I think has a new book out about the hack of the power grid and is telling people to have a 3 -6 month supply of food water cash meds ect, He was on a TV show and I just cought the end of his interview.


----------



## kemps (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't think you ARE one of "them" personally. I think on certain things you are being honest with yourself (your kids not being able to make it home due to living far away) and also immediate health takes priority over a lot, I know from personal experience. I don't prep as much as a lot of people because there is only so much I can do. I can't go camping in the woods with nothing but a backpack, walk miles on end (I wish I could, cause I miss that) or even lift 50 plus pounds. I have to do things within my ability meaning game plans are also a ton different than most people.

With that in mind I think, if you want to get back to prepping go small and within limitations. Get back to smaller goals ie a few gallons of water, enough extra food for a few days, a flashlight. Simple things that will help you in case of a storm or power outage. Or maybe even, if you happen to know someone who preps in your town talk to them and maybe part of their game plan can be to make sure you are ok too or you can head there if need be. As for your meds I'd make sure (if you haven't already) they are all in a single place you can grab them quick if needed. I have my main meds (the ones I need daily) in single area so I can grab them within seconds if you need to leave. 

If you were one of "THEM" you wouldn't even be thinking about all this! :buds: :banana:


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Forcast said:


> Dan Rather I think has a new book out about the hack of the power grid and is telling people to have a 3 -6 month supply of food water cash meds ect, He was on a TV show and I just cought the end of his interview.


Was is Tom Brokaw? A friend told me yesterday she was buying Tom Brokaw's latest book and it was about the power grid failing sending the US into a downward spiral.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

If you were one of "THEM" you wouldn't even be thinking about all this! :buds: :banana:

^^^^^^ This from Kemps.
Sounds like you continue to be aware, you have your knowledge, your situation changed and now you change to match it. Sounds ok to me.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

FYI: it was Ted Koppel with his book "Lights Out" - about WHEN the grid will be taken out in a cyber attack, not IF.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

You guys are the most encouraging lot!
Now I don't feel so bad about not prepping like I used to.
Thanks!

And I will try to stock up a little bit more and be mindful of the sales.

It can't hurt.

Again, Thanks,


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

With the possible problems with these refugees we'll be swamped with the only prep I'm worried about is ammunition. 
Well maybe I could add to my coffee, salt and tp stock too.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting, you have what is in your head and that is a lot more than a lot of people... For me it is an ebb end flow thing. I used to live on this site trying to learn and share everything I could. I have been a member since 1996 and have come and gone depending on what is requiring my time and money.. Right now I have taken a break from prepping to the degree I used to but I do have a plan if something happened tomorrow. I have honed my skills and have stuff I feel is important on hand, but I am currently working two jobs and making myself comfortable and prepping that direction.


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

I just treat it as an essential part of life in the country. I'm not stocking up to live in a bunker without outside supply for 50 years after the zombie apocalypse. Stuff stops working here pretty regularly; that's what I need to deal with.

Today our water pressure dropped to zero, as it does time to time. I called the water company and was told they had a main line leak, and it'd be out for 2-3 hours (it was more like 5 hours in the end).

I went downstairs and grabbed a gallon jug from my stash; heated some in the microwave to make lunch for my dogs, and clean up after. Grabbed a bottle of drinking water for myself. And I felt pretty good knowing I had another 40 gallons or so stashed, along with what's in my water heater.

It's the same kind of thing if my power goes out (generator), heat stops working (wood stoves), etc. etc. Being able to deal with everyday problems makes the preps worthwhile. 

Trying to live for years after the total collapse of civilization? Nah, I'm not going there.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

We have a local prepped that has a different approach compared to most prepress. It is their responsibility to help those in the area. They are off grid as a many in the county. When there is an emergency, the prepped is the first in love with what ever the neighbors need.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, at least keep candles, matches, flashlights, batteries, and a well stocked pantry.

A go bag is super important. 

A well stocked pantry is just smart and it how smart people use to live. Just eat from your pantry for all your meals and stock it up whenever there are sales. If it is always topped up or nearly topped up then you know you have food for dinner every night and if an emergency occurs then you have enough food to last you few months or half a year.

A mr heater is great for emergencies.

You might not be living through Armageddon but you might be living through a hurricane and a black out.

Sitting next a mr heater in the warm glow of candles or an oil lamp is a lot more cozy in an emergency then sitting cold in the dark.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

As DW and I hit 60, we find we are both on medication that, if we lost access to it, would kill us in the near future. So End of the World scenarios are out for us. 
I don't have a years supply anymore, but I do have a full pantry (4-6 months) and a couple of freezers we eat out of. I still garden, though not on any where near of a scale we used to. The only animals we currently have are pets. We still target shoot to keep our aim good. We still have BOB's, I still keep my cars gas tanks over 1/2 way

A local disaster we're prepared for, but a SHTF EotW event -- all I can do is try to help the next generation get past the bumps and perhaps dig our own graves to be ready.


----------

